# How can I remove my old pedal? I think it's stuck.



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi mtb gurus! I bought new pedals. Problem is, I can't take the old ones off. It doesn't have an allen on the crank insides but a bolt to remove between it and the old pedal. Problem is... I think it's stuck or just because it has been there for so many years. It's kind of difficult to put some force in turning it because the cranks goes with my force. Is there any technique?

Thanks!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Here is a tutorial from the Park Tool site that should help,

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Pedal Installation and Removal

Remember the left pedal loosens clockwise, it's reverse thread.


----------



## DTP (Feb 6, 2012)

one has normal threading and one has a reverse thread. 
if your pedals doesnt have the allen hole it probably uses an open wrench.
if i am not mistaken the left foot pedal has the reverse thread.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

PB Blaster


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

What I do is the following :

Get a pedal wrench or 15mm open end wrench (if you can fit one). Then get a soft (rubber) mallet and a shop rag.

Lay the bike on the wall or ask a buddy to hold it for you. Put your crank arm as parralel with the ground as possible, but with having also a flat angle for the wrench. Wrap the crank arm with the rag not to damage the paint. Insert the wrench on the pedal spindle and slightly hold it in place with your fingers and give it a good shot with the mallet. Repeat til you get it to move a bit. Then you can squeeze the wrench with the crank arm to get some force to remove the pedal if it's still difficult. Then do the same for the other side.

Always remember to grease your pedal's threads to prevent seizing and the right pedal have right hand threads and left pedal have left hand thread (reverse).

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

littlebadboy said:


> ...It's kind of difficult to put some force in turning it because the cranks goes with my force. Is there any technique?
> 
> Thanks!


yeah... stop the crank with your hand on the opposite side.


----------



## uzyrmind (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Call_me_Tom said:


> PB Blaster


This stuff can loosen almost anything rusted on


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Or just drill it out.

Oh, wait. You probably don't even have a 9/16" drill bit. Forget about it


----------



## ibikeslow (May 5, 2012)

PB Blaster + Rubber Mallet! If that doesn't work... Wow...


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Spray WD-40 on the threads and leave for a couple of hours. 
Use some kind of an extention rod for the 15 mm wrench. It may be a bigger ring wrench (I use 24 mm normally) or a piece of pipe of appropriate size.


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

littlebadboy said:


> It's kind of difficult to put some force in turning it because the cranks goes with my force. Is there any technique?


Put the wrench on the pedal axle so that the wrench and crank and form a V. Make sure that the wrench is the side of the V closer to the front of the bike (wrench should be pointing up to the handlebars and the crank should point up behind the seat). Then squeeze the wrench and crank together. Be careful not to smash your fingers if it suddenly loosens, especially on the drive side where the chainrings can get you.


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

HungarianBarbarian said:


> Put the wrench on the pedal axle so that the wrench and crank and form a V. Make sure that the wrench is the side of the V closer to the front of the bike (wrench should be pointing up to the handlebars and the crank should point up behind the seat). Then squeeze the wrench and crank together. Be careful not to smash your fingers if it suddenly loosens, especially on the drive side where the chainrings can get you.


^ This.:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

also, put a rag over the chain-rings so you don't go all Emo and cut a wrist open


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

highdelll said:


> also, put a rag over the chain-rings so you don't go all Emo and cut a wrist open


One must donate blood to the bike gods before they will allow anything to be accomplished. Trust me, once blood is spilled you will be amazed how quickly & easily the parts will come off.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Call_me_Tom said:


> One must donate blood to the bike gods before they will allow anything to be accomplished. Trust me, once blood is spilled you will be amazed how quickly & easily the parts will come off.


it might depend on the blood type - and if you are 'pure' to the bike gods


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

A fascinating read on precession and why you [almost] never need to remember by rote how threads go on a bike. Used to get me all the time about remembering which way to turn parts until I learned that.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

I still can't get it off... dangit... I wonder how much the LBS would charge me for this...


----------



## ibikeslow (May 5, 2012)

Did anyone suggest holding one size with a vise of some sort?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ibikeslow said:


> Did anyone suggest holding one size with a vise of some sort?


I did a ctrl+f w/ 'vice' and 'vise' and 'vise' only showed up for you - so no.


----------



## ibikeslow (May 5, 2012)

I did the same...  But was posting from phone, so it's all weird and didn't see if there was a previous page, etc...


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Already got it off! Thank you everyone! Wanted to bike but we have a thunderstorm. Ho-hum...


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats on getting the pedals off.



HungarianBarbarian said:


> Put the wrench on the pedal axle so that the wrench and crank and form a V. Make sure that the wrench is the side of the V closer to the front of the bike (wrench should be pointing up to the handlebars and the crank should point up behind the seat). Then squeeze the wrench and crank together. Be careful not to smash your fingers if it suddenly loosens, especially on the drive side where the chainrings can get you.


I do this as well, if the wrench lines up with the crank properly for the squeeze. The other trick I use is to put the crank that you want to remove the pedal from out front with the tires on the ground. Then put the wrench on facing back towards the BB. Then just put one hand on the pedal and one hand on the wrench and push down on both with about equal force. Works best if the wrench is somewhat longer than the cranks. Pushing on the wrench makes the crank want to go up but the pressure on the pedal with the other hand stops the rotation. Nice thing is you automatically get the right removal direction for either pedal this way.

The other thing I do is apply a dab of anti-seize compound to the pedal threads prior to inserting them in the crank. Helps make future removal a snap, as it keep the aluminum threads from galling on the steel threads. Also keeps moisture out so lessens oxidation.


----------

